# Installing Mid-Mount Mower on JD 4410



## hawgdawg50 (Jan 29, 2008)

I've just installed a 72" MMM on my 4410. The ID plate calls it a 42/4410. I also have a 430 FEL. It appears I have the same set-up as TFAdmin does. I bought my mower and install kit over eBay as New Old Stock from a JD dealer and was assured everything would fit. It does, but only with some creativity. I have interference with the front linkage and the FEL bracket. Where you're supposed to rotate the handle on the front linkage to lock the spring pin in place, the handle interferes with the FEL frame. (this is at the front right of the tractor.) I might can remedy this by bending the handle farther away from the tractor. I've currently solved it by installing the front linkage in the locked position on the tractor and then installing the linkage arms to the J-hooks on the mower by using a ratchet strap to pull the mower forward. Do I have the wrong forward linkage? Since I bought over eBay, I'm sure I'll have to live with what I have, but I'm interested in what I should have gotten, and any suggested work-arounds.

BTW, I had to install the mid-PTO kit also. Not too big a job, but JD's instructions leave a little to be desired.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Tommy, 

I had to bend the rotating MMM lever with a big cresent wrench when I had the FEL installed upon buying my 4410. Once the rotating lever is bent for proper clearance (it does not take much, just enough to clearance), it is a "snug fit" but everything works as advertised with the FEL and MMM installed. 

Over the years, I have found that the 4410 is MUCH LESS top heavy, maneuverable, and MUCH less weight on the front axle by removing the FEL while mowing. Although sometimes I mow with the FEL installed to use it to push blackberries and other brush out of the way or move things.


----------



## hawgdawg50 (Jan 29, 2008)

I bent the lever as suggested. It didn't require near as much movement (bending) as I expected. Much easier now. Looking forward to green grass.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I have a 4310 and mine is bent too. I always take off the loader when mowing to be able to get closer to my trees.


----------



## johnnyvrod (Aug 26, 2008)

*removal*

I have a 4310 with a 7 iron commercial 60 inch mmm. I bought it from a golf course and while I do mow with the mmm I can't find a manual to remove it. I have two questions, is it hard to remove and where can I find instructions. It doesn't appear that I can drive over it as I don't see any ramps but I am a newbie. Any help would be much appreciated, thanks, John


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

John, I am going from memory but I believe the steps are:

1. turns wheels hard full left, pin anti-scalp wheels to the sideways roll position, and lower mower

2. disconnect drive shaft

3. pull front support arm lever forward and remove front support arms and spring loaded J-hooks from mower.

4. remover rear support arms and mount pins. 

5. remove both lock pins from left side large support/anti-scalp wheel and remove the wheel/spindle arm assembly.

6. roll/pull mower out from under the right side of the tractor and put in storage. 

7. reinstall mid pto shaft composite plastic cover. 

I may have a step or two out of sequence but this is pretty much how the removal goes. Once you get used to it, the removal takes about 20 minutes or so. The dealer folks can do it in 10 minutes. The first few times can be tedious and aggravating but it is not too bad. 

You need to get an operator's manual for the mower. It covers the installation, removal steps, and maintenance. Check with your Deere dealer parts department.


----------



## johnnyvrod (Aug 26, 2008)

hey thanks much, I guess I will have my work cut out for me this weekend. I really appreciate it, John


----------

